# "Read" emails keeps unread icon in Outlook 2003



## flipgeek (May 2, 2008)

Emails from a specific sender keeps the "unread" icon after opening the message. Marking the message as "read" does not change the icon either. There's no rule set for this sender.

Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you tried making changes in Tools => Options =>Other tab => click on Reading Pane

See it this helps! RD


----------



## flipgeek (May 2, 2008)

2xgrump, yes - the option to "Mark items as read when viewed in the Reading Pane" is already selected.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you tried repairing your Outlook? Here's the link. I would backup your .pst file first before repairing.

http://www.emailaddressmanager.com/outlook/repair.html

or maybe uninstall Outlook 2003 then re-install.


----------

